# AF Steam Loco Whitewalls



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Any suggestions how to clean the drive wheel whites so they are bright white? I used a mix of Dawn and water, scrubbed lightly with a toothbrush. Then rinsed and used hairdryer to get dry. They are clean and somewhat white, but not bright white like some I've seen on eBay or Train Shows. Bleach?? Afraid it might harm them or the adhesive that holds them.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

No bleach I say. Try some white-wall shine they sell at auto-parts stores. I don't know if it'd work.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a wild guess on my part (so perhaps a risky one), but perhaps a small dab of Soft Scrub (non-bleach) on a moist Q-tip?

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

TJ - I like that suggestion. Might try that on a "not-so-prized" piece and see what happens before going to the "prized" pieces. Although my experience with Q-tips is that the cotton comes off long before I get going cleaning things. Maybe a toothbrush with very light pressure?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Or a bit of terry-cloth towel?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Castrol super clean (automotive store) Or ZEP purple cleaner (home depot) will take of any contaminates off the surface, just use a qtip apply a little let sit and then use a water wetted rag and wipe off.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Try some Westley's Blec-white. I use it on everything. Auto parts stores carry it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some of the suggestions like the white-wall cleaner might be a bit too aggressive for the task. I'm not sure you want bleach in the mix here, which is what is in that product. I'm not sure what the ingredients are but the container cautions you to use rubber gloves, eye protection and not to inhale the fumes. I know from using it that it is very caustic and must be rinsed off with water before it can dry.

Does a great job on tires...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Some of the suggestions like the white-wall cleaner might be a bit too aggressive for the task. I'm not sure you want bleach in the mix here, which is what is in that product. I'm not sure what the ingredients are but the container cautions you to use rubber gloves, eye protection and not to inhale the fumes. I know from using it that it is very caustic and must be rinsed off with water before it can dry.
> 
> Does a great job on tires...


John, are you talking about Westleys?? I have used it on carpeting, upholstery, head-liners,couches, etc, with no effect on the fabric or material.The fumes/mist can cause a little hacking but just use it wisely.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm surprised you put it on fabric, I was never that brave.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm surprised you put it on fabric, I was never that brave.


Gotta be brave sometime,lol.


----------

